# My first real saw..Stihl MS 361



## skmag357 (May 19, 2010)

So I got into wood burning this year and now I am addicted. Year and a half ago, I bought 14" Shindaiwa 357 to cut up a pine tree that fell in my yard. At the time, I wanted to buy a Stihl but didn't have the money. Bought my Jotul stove last fall and bought a huskee 22 ton splitter on black friday. I burned through 5 cords of wood this year and kept the house nice and warm. After cutting up some ash two weekends ago, I decided it was time for a new saw. Found this almost new ms 361 with a 20" and a 25" bar, 3 chains, a case, synthetic stihl oil, and chain oil for $500. After reading a number of posts on here about the 361 and how it was getting harder to find them, I snatched this one up. The guy bought it to start a wood splitting business but ended up bailing when his supplier couldn't get him enough wood. I was more than happy to take it off his hands...can't wait to put it to use :greenchainsaw:


----------



## PineFever (May 19, 2010)

Sweet Saw, your gonna like that baby!


----------



## TreePointer (May 19, 2010)

That's a great deal on a great saw. Enjoy it!


----------



## Locust Cutter (May 19, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> That's a great deal on a great saw. Enjoy it!



:agree2: Lucky S.O.B. Enjoy it, that's a hell of a saw. Had a similar opportunity (for about $550) awhile back but I didnt have the money at the time to swing it with 2 new kids,... Almost tradeda gun for it. Shoulda traded the gun then made my money back and bought another one.


----------



## RAMROD48 (May 19, 2010)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Beefie (May 19, 2010)

Welcome to the 361 club. You will find that saw will do 90% of what you need to cut. I would not put the 25" bar on for everyday use, but for occasional use it will be fine. Now go cut some wood:hmm3grin2orange:

Beefie


----------



## porsche965 (May 19, 2010)

Best one saw plan going.

Enjoy your saw, read up on the 361 on this site and it will give you years of trouble free service.

Congrats!


----------



## RAMROD48 (May 19, 2010)

Did anyone else notice the whiteout isnt even gone from the muffler yet?:jawdrop:.....what a deal!!!!


----------



## songofthewood (May 19, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Welcome to the 361 club. You will find that saw will do 90% of what you need to cut. I would not put the 25" bar on for everyday use, but for occasional use it will be fine. Now go cut some wood:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Beefie



:agree2:


----------



## Outlander (May 19, 2010)

You did good. I got a 361 about 2 yrs ago and it still impresses all my wood cutting buddies. I use a 20 inch bar with RSC chain and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (May 20, 2010)

Nice!

I loves my MS-360 I bought used last fall (plus the 024 for the small stuff).


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 20, 2010)

That is one outstanding saw. If you do much falling with it, you will want to put on bigger aftermarket dogs. The ones that come standard are a joke.

Harry K


----------



## pdhowell (May 20, 2010)

*Good choice*

I read these threads, and really enjoy , because usually they fit my experience, or I learn a lot.

I will just mention that my, over twenty year old 360 is my "grab" saw, over a 260, and several Husqvarna's. 

It has even been run over by a truck tire, needing a salvaged bottom plate and new bar.

If you run good gas/oil and decent bar oil, they will last forever. Make sure you blow the dust off the fins and clean the air filter after every use.


----------



## Ductape (May 20, 2010)

Nice saw. Now get out there and start curing cancer !!!


----------



## skmag357 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks guys....I don't take down a lot of trees..just use the saw mostly for cutting up firewood that has already been cut. I will run the saw with the 20" blade as it is much bigger than 14" and the 25" for the real big stuff. My wife was giving me so bs about spending this much on a saw but I told her that this saw should last me a good number of years and that it was a good deal....


----------



## MotorSeven (May 20, 2010)

Every time I use my 361 it just puts a smile on my ugly mug. The damn thing is just a pleasure to run.......


RD


----------



## Wood Doctor (May 20, 2010)

MotorSeven said:


> Every time I use my 361 it just puts a smile on my ugly mug. The damn thing is just a pleasure to run.......
> 
> RD


+1. I used to run and still own a 1977 McCulloch PM 610, and now I fear that I may never start it again. I even bought a Mac 605 ten years ago at a garage sale just to have spare parts for the 610, and now both of them are essentially in moth balls. The MS 361 delivers 30% more horsepower and weighs 30% less.

*The Stihl MS 361 Rocks!*


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 20, 2010)

Wood Doctor said:


> +1. I used to run and still own a 1977 McCulloch PM 610, and now I fear that I may never start it again. I even bought a Mac 605 ten years ago at a garage sale just to have spare parts for the 610, and now both of them are essentially in moth balls. The MS 361 delivers 30% more horsepower and weighs 30% less.
> 
> *The Stihl MS 361 Rocks!*



I run a MS 310/20" for mosst of my cutting and the MS361/25" for falling/bucking big stuff (alsohave a 28" skiptooth for the really big ones - pulls it fairly well). Weight? The 361 feels like a feather after I have been horsign around the 310 for a couple hours.

Harry K


----------



## smokinj (May 21, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Welcome to the 361 club. You will find that saw will do 90% of what you need to cut. I would not put the 25" bar on for everyday use, but for occasional use it will be fine. Now go cut some wood:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Beefie



+1 I run it with a 16in. but I have other saws 18-20in. is more like it with a one saw plan!


----------



## Hugenpoet (May 21, 2010)

Great deal on a great saw. I run mine with an 18" bar and find I am goin' to it more than the 372XP because it will cut almost anything that needs cuttin' around here and has real good power to weight. You're goin' to love it.


----------



## indiansprings (May 21, 2010)

Congratulations on getting the best firewood saw made. They are phenominal saws, our has cut alot of wood in the last couple of years and has never had an issue. It's our go to saw. You'll be happy you spent the money. Good luck and be safe using it. 361 rep sent.


----------



## Echo6 Sierra (May 21, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Welcome to the 361 club. You will find that saw will do 90% of what you need to cut. I would not put the 25" bar on for everyday use, but for occasional use it will be fine. Now go cut some wood:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Beefie



I run a 25" ES bar and RSC chain on mine and have no problems. I have the stock oiler and I'm getting plenty to lube my bar/chain. I like the longer bar because it saves me from having to bend over a lot.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (May 21, 2010)

Now that is in my opinion the best power-to-weight saw Stihl ever made. Let er RIP! Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 21, 2010)

yes thear a nice saw the 362 to tom trees


----------



## stackwood (May 23, 2010)

My saw of choice for fire wood , very nice .


----------



## RAMROD48 (May 23, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> yes thear a nice saw the 362 to tom trees



How do you keep it so clean?? and thats a 361 not a 362...


----------



## MNGuns (May 23, 2010)

The 361 is a great saw, but if you like it, you're going to love the 362..


----------



## MNGuns (May 23, 2010)

RAMROD48 said:


> How do you keep it so clean?? and thats a 361 not a 362...




That would be a 361...


----------



## RAMROD48 (May 23, 2010)

MNGuns said:


> That would be a 361...



thats what I said....hahaha


----------



## stackwood (May 23, 2010)

Echo6 Sierra said:


> I run a 25" ES bar and RSC chain on mine and have no problems. I have the stock oiler and I'm getting plenty to lube my bar/chain. I like the longer bar because it saves me from having to bend over a lot.


 Hey Jar Head , Semper Fi. just noticed your Sig.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 23, 2010)

MNGuns said:


> The 361 is a great saw, but if you like it, you're going to love the 362..:cl yup i have one two


----------



## Locust Cutter (May 23, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> MNGuns said:
> 
> 
> > The 361 is a great saw, but if you like it, you're going to love the 362..:cl yup i have one two
> ...


----------



## K7NUT (May 24, 2010)

Congrats!
Welcome to the big leagues, it doesn't EVER stop!

CAD is a disease, trust me, this is just the begening!


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 24, 2010)

opcorn:


----------

